# Just bought a Orbea Onix TDF....



## Mad Greek

Just put a deposit on the 2009 Onix today...it's on order and should get it by next week.
It's the last one in Australia, as these have been selling like hot cakes.

Wanted to buy the Giant TCR Advance 1, but it ended up being the best service and bike fit they offer for the Orbea. Unfortunatley the Giant bike shop don't offer such services.

I hope I've made the right choice!!!!


----------



## Dallas 1098

I love mine. Had it about a month. I think you will be happy with your choice


----------



## Mad Greek

Dallas 1098,

Thanks for you reply.

Whats your setup?

Also do you know the weight of your bike?


----------



## Dallas 1098

Mad Greek, 
Mine is full Ultegra with Mavic Cosmic Elite wheels and an Ultegra cassette on the new wheels. Not sure about total weight. The wheels are slightly heavier (1900 grams) that the Shamino's that came on it, but are much more aero and faster. I weight 200 lbs so saving a few grams here and there on the bike doesn't really do me as much good as lighter riders. I live in Dallas, Texas so it's pretty flat here and climbing is not an issue either.


----------



## Big Jim Mac

Dallas, do you find you flex your bike a lot? I'm about the same weight, run marathons so my arms and legs are pretty strong. This thing climbs like a beast but I sometimes think I'm going to bend the bike in half on a long climb. Might just be the bars where I feel movement. I appreciate this aspect on the bumpy roads I seem to frequent! Really, the Onix has to be the best value out there. Other bikes I considered came with 105 components instead of Ultegra.


----------



## Dallas 1098

I don't find a lot of flex in the frame. The wheels are pretty stiff, and a little heavier that other choices (1900g) but plenty aero, which I find faster overall. I am a former powerlifter, with pretty good leg strength, but we don't have a lot a "hills" in Dallas. My coach has me really concentrating on keeping my knees in when peadling, to the point of having my knees brush the top tube. I am still using the Zeus bars and find them plenty stiff. I just can see trying to shave a few ounces from the bikes weight, since my body weight is higher than the typical cyclist. 

I agree on the value of the Onix. I was figuring on 105 components to fit within my budget. I was able to get Ultegra and upgrade the wheels and still be under my planned budget. I test rode a lot of bikes and the main thing was that this bike felt "right" the first time I rode it. I ended up test riding it three times just to make sure, and my last test ride was several miles. 

Bottom line is it works for me. I love it.


----------



## Mad Greek

As I mentioned before, I was looking at the 09 TCR Advance 1, and also the Cervelo Soloist S1. The Onix frame looked the best in the flesh, and had the Ultegra SL grouppo.

Just looking forward in getting it this week. There are plenty of hills here in South Australia, so climbing is going to be a treat.


----------



## T-Town Rocks

I've had mine now for about a week, logged about 150 miles and couldn't be happier! I spent an entire day at my LBS test riding everything in the shop. The Onix was the 3rd or 4th bike I rode & I just kept going back to it even after 8-10 bikes. The ride is awesome! It's the perfect balance of out of the saddle snap without being twitchy and can hold a line through turns and downhills. 

My only complaints were the cheap shimano wheels (I swapped them out for my old Easton Circuits), Zues bars/stem (I switched to narrower carbon bars), and Selle Italia saddle (swapped out with a Specialized Taupe - loved it when I tested Specialized Tarmac). 

I've downloaded my rides into my Polar program was confirmed that my same ride average speeds increased 1 - 1.5 mph from my old bike! 

Awesome bike. You can't go wrong and the price is an added bonus.


----------



## simmons2

T-Town Rocks said:


> Awesome bike. You can't go wrong and the price is an added bonus.


Yes Sir... I shopped all over and found a 2009 Onix TDF for 1800.00. I picked up two!
48cm for the wife and a 60 cm for me! And the sun is out and it's almost 60 degrees!


----------



## Yeti guy

Just got my first road bike last week and feel lucky that my LBS introduced me to Orbea. Went in intending on leaving with a Madone and left with a 2009 Onix TDF, haven't put but 50 miles on it but I'm lovin it! Gorgeous bike and it's so fast and smooth, amazing climbing ability also.
Very Happy


----------



## simmons2

Yeti guy said:


> Just got my first road bike last week and feel lucky that my LBS introduced me to Orbea. Went in intending on leaving with a Madone and left with a 2009 Onix TDF, haven't put but 50 miles on it but I'm lovin it! Gorgeous bike and it's so fast and smooth, amazing climbing ability also.
> Very Happy



Cool, hope it last longer then mine... their warranty is only as good as your dealer...and mine sucked!


----------



## Yeti guy

Simmons2 I'm curious what happened? I got 800 miles on my Onix now and no problems. Still really happy with the bike.


----------



## simmons2

Hopefully you will never have any issues... I loved my bike and still do, just want it fixed under their warranty! see: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=2797565&posted=1#post2797565 (photos and the sad story)

I'm happy with my bike now... but Orbea's Warranty was worthless for me and so was the shop Carmichael Cycles.
If you never need warranty you'll love it, but look around seems like they have frame issues. I would not purchase another one and will be replacing my frame this coming winter!



Yeti guy said:


> Simmons2 I'm curious what happened? I got 800 miles on my Onix now and no problems. Still really happy with the bike.


----------



## JimT

I love my Giant and I am sure you will feel the same with your Orbea... Remember Post Pics!!! and congrats!

Jimt


----------

